

ATS - Applied Type System Programming Language - zephyrfalcon
http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2010/05/18/ats-applied-type-system-programming-language.html

======
anonymousDan
Does anyone have any experience with ATS? Having read only that link, it looks
quite interesting. I'm currently trying to tweak a trading platform I wrote in
Haskell to work for a new strategy that requires very low latency. I'm worried
I might run into problems due to gc kicking in at an inopportune moment. ATS
seems like it would enable me to avoid that problem, but would it even be in
the same ballpark as Haskell in terms of expressiveness?

~~~
dkersten
I looked at ATS about a year ago, but I didn't really have the time to get
into it properly. It seems like a very interesting language with a very
flexible and powerful type system. Apparently it also produces some pretty
fast C code. Maybe its time to look at it again.

